# PHOTO Submission for 2011 calendar!



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

*Please keep in mind:*
*High resolution files ONLY (must be atleast over 1mega byte in size)*
*Pictures of your Havs ONLY! *
*No blurry or fuzzy shots please! *
*Please DO photoshop or crop as you wish *
*(be as creative as you like!)*

Thanks alot guys!
Ryan


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Ryan, I started to PM you about this very thing the other night...and thought you might think I was nuts. I think it would be easier for you to collect monthly pics for the next calendar. Before New Years, you can already have 3 months done. :tea:


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Dale,

Yeah, makes sense to start early! This way we will not have to scramble to try and find good usable picture last minute. Some months were pretty challenging to create!

Ryan


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I'm surprised you're willing to take this on again! :crazy:

Here's the first submission for next year, you can choose where it should go but I was thinking of the cover...


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

HHmmmm to do we have a page titled - "bad behavior"?? or "should I really be in this jacuzzi"?? 

I am glad that you are at least starting to collect photos for next year, and I vote that Ryan,you should do it next year!!!!!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Or better yet - Here is what happens at "Havanese Specialty"


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

LuvCicero said:


> Ryan, I started to PM you about this very thing the other night...and thought you might think I was nuts. I think it would be easier for you to collect monthly pics for the next calendar. Before New Years, you can already have 3 months done. :tea:


Well Dale I must be nuts because I did ask Ryan about it yesterday LOL.

Ann, I think you may be forgetting that I do have lots and lots of pictures from National would you like me to post some of them on the forum for the calendar (cough cough on bar cough)????


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

LOL Leeann, at least our "little" friend isn't in that one!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Bump, don't forget to submit your winter and holiday photo's for next years calendar.


----------



## dmgt (Apr 18, 2009)

*More Calendars - More Pictures*

Hello:

First thank you for your work on the last calendar.

Now to 2011. We all love to get our dogs pictures in calendars. So what about 2 calendars? 1 wall and 1 desk. The result, more opportunities for our hav's to make the cut. Our breeder did 2 calendars and we were lucky, both our puppies made the cut for both calendars.

The desk calendar fits in a CD case and fits on a desk. I have attached a link that will show samples of our breeders calendars.

Now, how can I suggest this and not offer help. So if some help would be valuable, let me know.

Thanks again.

Dmgt

http://www.elitehavanese.com/calendar.html


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I vote Ann's submission! And Leeann- don't talk the talk... walk the walk!!!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Amanda......:fish:

What happened to "What happens at Nationals STAYS at Nationals!"?


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

O.k., who let Ann walk away with that picture?? Honestly! Just shocking! 

Ryan, I think it's a great idea to start members thinking about photos, though I get the feeling you'll get a ton more than this past year! lol I'm not sure if having 2 types of Forum calendars might not split sales a bit, which would be a shame since we're trying to raise money. 

Ummm... where will the proceeds go for next year's sales??


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Ann, you do NOT want to mess with Leeann! Be nice, nod and say yes ma'am and you'll be safe. :thumb:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Scooter's Family said:


> Amanda......:fish:
> 
> What happened to "What happens at Nationals STAYS at Nationals!"?


Ann- that southern belle image is getting boring... show them the real ann, the Ann after a bottle of Hanger One!!!


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Marj,

I agree that 2 calendars would probably be ALOT more work and would just split sale anyways. Took me long enough to just do the one calendar. And also the more you print, the larger volume discount you get. (which would not apply to 2 different print jobs)

Not sure where the proceeds should go next year? Maybe take a vote?

Not even sure when we will be handing over the proceeds for this years calendar? I guess once it is sold out we will do it.

Ryan


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

Ryan I think you should definately do the calendar again. I also think the money should to go to HRI! Of course I'm prejudice. I too think 2 calendars would be an awful lot of work. 

I think the calendar should use images off the Body language thread with the captions. LOL A laugh riot.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

:bump2:

Start sending in your photos today for the 2011 Calendar! It's going to be the best one yet! Plus I also have a couple real GOOD ideas for 2011 to help raise more $$$$.

Instructions are in the 1st post on this thread.

Thanks
Ryan


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

Hmmm, I guess it's time to bust out the SLR!


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

Have u set a deadline?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I think two calendars would be a lot of work. I also think that the desk calendar, while cute, isn't very useful, as you can't write on it. I looked at the breeder's calendars, and they were lovely, but not like ours... we have LOTS of Havs on most pages. So it looks to me like there's a fair chance of getting your pup in there if you've got good photos.

I also vote for HRI for the proceeds.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Renee, Deadline has not been set yet as we still have many months to go. But that being said... Probably around August would near the deadline!

Karen, Yes, only 1 calendar is best.. unless someone else wants to do another version!

Ryan


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Beamer said:


> Renee, Deadline has not been set yet as we still have many months to go. But that being said... Probably around August would near the deadline!
> 
> Karen, Yes, only 1 calendar is best.. unless someone else wants to do another version!
> 
> Ryan


What about selling them at the Nationals--------wouldn't that be to late?


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Sally,

Nationals is 3 weeks earlier than last year, and they were pretty hard to sell. The problem is, no one cares for a calendar when it's not usable for another 5 months. We found that out in Chicago.. lol

Ryan


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

Ok good! Cuz I want to take lots of puppy pics


----------



## newhavaneselover (Nov 25, 2009)

I have only been on the forum a few months, I did buy my 2010 and I loved it. Can I send pictures of my Hav puppy? Are there certain type of pictures you are looking for?


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Hi Dina,

Well, at this point I only have a handful of pictures submitted as it's still VERY early. Like last years calendar, we are looking for pictures that are themed by Month/Holidays or Season. OR ANY CUTE picture! It really does not matter, as long as its good quality - high resolution.

Thanks!
Ryan


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Come on everyone! Now's the time to submit your Havanese photos for the upcoming 2011 Forum Calendar!



See the first page of this thread for criteria!

Thanks
Ryan


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Sent you some today.......


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Hey everyone!

Now is the time to start sending in your pictures for the 2011 Havanese Forum Calendar!

See the 1st post in this thread for details!

Thanks
Ryan


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

:bump2::bump2:


----------



## earfax (Mar 24, 2008)

Hi Ryan how is the calendar coming?


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Hi Elizabeth!

The calendar has not been started yet. I do not have hardly any picture submitted this year yet. Still waiting for the 2010 calendar banners to be switched with 2011 picture submission banners. I hope to be flooded with pictures once that is done.

Ryan


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

:bump2:


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

Beamer said:


> Hi Elizabeth!
> 
> The calendar has not been started yet. I do not have hardly any picture submitted this year yet. Still waiting for the 2010 calendar banners to be switched with 2011 picture submission banners. I hope to be flooded with pictures once that is done.
> 
> Ryan


I'll be sending you some photos once I teach these stinkin' dogs to pose! LOL
I swear, every time I'm about to hit the shutter they move. Roscoe has the attention span of, well, a dog.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

I've just sent you 8 emails, Ryan. I hope you got them all (as of this minute 3 have been sent, the other 5 are still pending)... they were all quite large though most only had two or three pictures in them. I sent you the largest file sizes I had.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

** WE NEED PICTURES **




*Please keep in mind:*
*High resolution files ONLY (must be atleast over 1mega byte in size)*
*Pictures of your Havs ONLY! *
*No blurry or fuzzy shots please! *
*Please DO photoshop or crop as you wish *
*(be as creative as you like!)*


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Yes............. totally agree ! :bump2:


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

:bump2::bump2:


marjrc said:


> Yes............. totally agree ! :bump2:


 Hope you got the ones I sent


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Is there a deadline? I'm sure it must say someplace....but I'm too lazy to read all 4 pages to find out!


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Three emails sent.


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

Sending some right now.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

.............. bump..............


----------

